# My new Pelican 1120 (how to pics)



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

I wanted a watch case for up to four watches to take on an upcoming vacation. I needed it to be strong, weather proof, dust proof and lockable. Here's what I did (thanks to all the inspiration from all you WUSes! :-!).

The Invicta will be staying home, but was used as a placeholder. I've seen people use toothpicks to mark their cuts, but I didn't have any handy, so, necessity being the mother and all that, the paperclips worked just fine.









At first I used this knife, but it wasn't very sharp after 3.5 years of constant use.









This kitchen knife worked way better...









I ended up using 3x6 blocks for each watch, with 3 blocks on every side against the case, and 4 blocks between each of the watches. It seemed to work out alright.

Again, from inspiration from this awesome site, I went to a big-box store and bought some 1" self sealing pipe insulation (~$7 for 6', I wish I could have just gotten a foot or two, but oh well). I then stuffed it with some of the pick-n-pluck foam.

















One thing I noticed was that the foam on the bottom of the case way WAY thinner than the foam on the top, so, since I had so much extra pipe insulation, I cut a piece the same size and stuck it down in there instead.

















It didn't appreciably push up the rest of the foam, and I think it will provide a lot better protection against scratches on the clasps of the watches.









And the finished product!









Thanks for all those who came before me (so to speak) for the inspiration and knowledge!


----------



## Dakota2cSRT4 (Jan 16, 2012)

This was a great how-to, thank you for taking the time to do and post! The 1120 is the Pelican I want and your pictures are a great help.


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

Dakota2cSRT4 said:


> This was a great how-to, thank you for taking the time to do and post! The 1120 is the Pelican I want and your pictures are a great help.


I'm glad it was able to help at least one person. I know I have gotten so much great info from this site, so this was just my small way of paying a little bit back... I hope yours turns out well. You better post some finished product pics, though!


----------



## TheGenevaSeal (May 10, 2012)

you did an awesome job!


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

TheGenevaSeal said:


> you did an awesome job!


Well thank you!


----------



## tooch (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh man, thanks for the awesome idea!
I've got one of these cases sitting at home doing nothing, and was trying to think of a use for it!
I'll use it to hold my 4 G-shocks. The best part is, it's a bright orange colour that should match one of the G's


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

Simon Tucci said:


> Oh man, thanks for the awesome idea!
> I've got one of these cases sitting at home doing nothing, and was trying to think of a use for it!
> I'll use it to hold my 4 G-shocks. The best part is, it's a bright orange colour that should match one of the G's


You're very welcome! It really was quite simple. Post some pics once you get it finished!

I'd love to go back to Melbourne sometime, too! I was there in '09 for the International Airshow at Avalon, we brought the C-5 in with some fire fighting equipment to help with the terrible bush fires, too.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Well done, Pelican makes a great case.


----------



## OliverClozov (Jul 28, 2012)

has anyone used the 1170?


----------



## Fordham-NY (Aug 16, 2008)

Great thread, I finally broke down and bought one I've been drooling over at a store for a couple months now. I found it cheaper at Amazon, but customer service gave me a price match on the spot, so it only cost me $26.81 

I used the thread here a lot, plotting out the corners with paper clips, and sawing through the sections I needed to cut with a straight blade kitchen knife were excellent suggestions, and worked quite well. I cut out for 6 watches, from the 1cm x 1cm individual foam cubes, leaving only a single row of cubes between each watch, and the outside of the box. 4 are in 5x5 sections, and 2 are in 6x5 sections. But there's more than enough space for each, and the snug closing padded lid keeps each watch separate. I've also noticed that each watch fits below the top of the divider section as well, I think this may have to do with my individual wrist size, as each of my watches are on a bracelet sized for a 6'' wrist. 

I'm glad that I finally have a decent place for my best watches. Prior to this, I used to keep them in eyeglass cases, wrapped in polishing cloths, sometimes 2 to a case. And then moving multiple watches got ridiculous, considering that some of my other quartz watches were and are still in individual pad cases. I just had so many different cases flying around, it got ridiculous. I'm glad that I've finally got a decent, safe, legitimate case to store then in now. Part of what was holding me back, was finding a good sized, quality case, that would also fit into my rectangular shaped safe.

I love the case, and in a little while, I think I'm going to buy a second one as I've got enough room for another.


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

Fordham-NY said:


> Great thread, I finally broke down and bought one I've been drooling over at a store for a couple months now. I found it cheaper at Amazon, but customer service gave me a price match on the spot, so it only cost me $26.81
> 
> I used the thread here a lot, plotting out the corners with paper clips, and sawing through the sections I needed to cut with a straight blade kitchen knife were excellent suggestions, and worked quite well. I cut out for 6 watches, from the 1cm x 1cm individual foam cubes, leaving only a single row of cubes between each watch, and the outside of the box. 4 are in 5x5 sections, and 2 are in 6x5 sections. But there's more than enough space for each, and the snug closing padded lid keeps each watch separate. I've also noticed that each watch fits below the top of the divider section as well, I think this may have to do with my individual wrist size, as each of my watches are on a bracelet sized for a 6'' wrist.
> 
> ...


Without pics, it didn't happen...



Blue skies,
jake


----------



## Stargazer1 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hmm, when I posted a picture of my Pelican 1120 that showed a watch and the knife I used as I was half way through configuring it, my entire post got deleted . The picture looked very similar to the pictures above 

Anyway, I originally configured the 1120 to hold three watches with a little extra space, but decided I needed a spot for one more so now I've ordered a new foam insert for it, but I'm worried that 4 watches might be a tight fit. I don't like jamming them in. I also have a Pelican 1200 configured for 6 watches which I like, but it's a bit big for traveling.


----------



## Fordham-NY (Aug 16, 2008)

The 6x5 slots for larger watches are on the left, and the other 4 5x5 slots are on the right side. The 5x5 slots can easily hold full size watches as you can see. I made the 6x5 slots since I had an extra foam insert on one side, and it holds larger watches, like the Guess Chronograph my wife bought me. That watch is about 48mm diameter.

The box is 20 inserts from left to right-wide, and 13 inserts from top to bottom-length. I used the cut out foam from each slot to put each watch on, but cut one insert off a side (turn the cut out into a 5x4) to make it fit easier into the foam casing remaining in the case.

The egg crate on the lid keeps them in place, and I find the 1 insert I left as a divider is ample, as the watches stay within their cutout section just fine. You don't really need a thick divider between the watches, padded lid pushes down on the watches, and pushes them into their designated slot. After feeling how snugly (not excessively tight, but confidently firm) the lid closes down, I am certain that these watches will not move around in the case at all. As long as you have some space between the watch heads, you're good.

I didn't feel it necessary to leave a lot of excess foam for extra padding and protection for extreme banging around. That wasn't necessary for me. I wanted to maximize storage space.

When measuring out and counting foam squares, I found it easiest to drag my finger over the foam gently, to cause the cutting between each foam square to sort of spread open a bit, to see my place within the big foam block.


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

Great thread. I have a Pelican 1490 that has space for about 18 watches (three rows of six). Each watch occupies a space equal to 4 by 7 foam squares. This is fairly large for each watch (especially the 7 square dimension) but worked out well. Pics are needed, I know ;-)


----------



## EndersGane (Nov 6, 2012)

That turned out really nice. Where are you guy's buying your Pelican cases?


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

EndersGane said:


> That turned out really nice. Where are you guy's buying your Pelican cases?


I got mine at REI, though I know from other threads people have gotten them off that auction website, as well Amazon.


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

Got some cheap cases and had one leftover


----------

